# lynnhaven inlet 11\26



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Fished outside of the bridge on the outgoing and manged 3 specks 2 at 17 and 1 at 20. 


Caught them all real quick, within 15 minute of each other then nothing. Tried a few other colors and nothing. Fish were caught on smoke curly tails 3\8 head red.


so there are a few still around 
MATT


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the update Matt, that is good news. I was looking for them this morning after the sun came up through the fog and the Striper bite was shut down thanks to some KNUCKLE-HEAD in a bass boat that decided he needed to park right on top of the hole that I and three other guys were fishing from the sandbar near the bridge. I guess he thought the splashes being made by the 1 1/2-2 oz. leadheads were fish breaking the surface.  

Didn't really matter I was ready to look for Specks anyway but just a little ticked at the STUPID level of some people at times. Quick trip to the truck and an equipment change to downsize to a lighter Trout rod and I was back out. I had a fish on for 5-10 secs. that had that vibrating head shake after the hook up but it came unbuttoned before I could see it. Sure felt like a Speck though.  

You and that lost fish have got my interest up to try it again tomorrow.


----------

